# Which freeview STB



## SteveUK (Oct 1, 2001)

After having searched and clicked on dead link after dead link to recommended STBs I've resorted to posting a repeated question.

Can anyone recommend a cheap STB (preferrably one that I can pick up from Argos) that works with TiVo?


----------



## tivosoon (Sep 8, 2001)

(Possibly related to some work on the power) the audio has gone on my old Pioneer freeview box. Pressure from wife is considerable - must replace asap.

Did you find a commonly available (eg Argos) box that worked?


----------



## romanpj (Dec 23, 2003)

The Astratec TOPD3 from Tesco works OK for me. Got it about 9 months ago as the previous Goodman was suffering from 2 second sound drop-outs.


----------



## Timdownieuk (Nov 27, 2002)

romanpj said:


> The Astratec TOPD3 from Tesco works OK for me. Got it about 9 months ago as the previous Goodman was suffering from 2 second sound drop-outs.


We bought an Astratec TOPD3 from CPC which certainly worked, for a while...

It started locking up and wouldn't respond to any commands until a full power cycle.

We may just have been unlucky with ours though and I can't fault CPC who refunded our money very quickly and arranged a UPS courier to pick up the faulty box.

Alas, CPC don't have any more in stock although there are still a few kicking around on the net.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

over the years for myself and other family members I have bought at least 8 Freeview boxes with 3 of them for use with a Tivo. I have bought all of them from Tescos and been more than satisfied with there returns policy which has allowed me to return/exchange those that didn't work with Tivo. The one I use at home at present with Tivo is a very small Tecknica branded unit using remote code Tivo 88881 medium.
It may be worth trying either the Phillips DTR220 or the Dion Eco that they are selling


----------



## Timdownieuk (Nov 27, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> over the years for myself and other family members I have bought at least 8 Freeview boxes with 3 of them for use with a Tivo. I have bought all of them from Tescos and been more than satisfied with there returns policy which has allowed me to return/exchange those that didn't work with Tivo. The one I use at home at present with Tivo is a very small Tecknica branded unit using remote code Tivo 88881 medium.
> It may be worth trying either the Phillips DTR220 or the Dion Eco that they are selling


I've had no problem with Tescos either but the hard part is finding out in advance which boxes have available codes!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

With boxes changing their branding all the time I think you will have to just try.
Luckily for me I have 2 Tesco Extra stores and a Tesco Homeplus within 15 mins drive


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

The Phillips is mentioned here as a working model:- http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404218&highlight=Phillips+DTR220


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

My Thompson 1000 blew up today, had a Logik box in the cupboard bought last year, only 3 codes in the TiVo but it worked


----------



## emcxh35 (Nov 15, 2002)

Anyone tell me if any of the mentioned boxes output over RF, my aux input is used by my sky receiver....

Cheers, Chris


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Very few of the newer boxes have an RF modulator fitted they just loop through so no good for your purposes, however there is a Tvonics MFR300 http://www.tvonics.com/digital-set-top-boxes/mfr-300.html which is RF only so might do but I do not know whether it supported by Tivo's IR codes.

BTW I have seen it in use on an old non scart 14" TV and the picture quality was good


----------



## emcxh35 (Nov 15, 2002)

Cheers for that, it is as I thought  I know they have to keep prices down but how much is a modulator??!


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Above link not working (300 model no longer available). Heres a link to the 200 model:

http://www.tvonics.com/digital-set-top-boxes/mfr-200.html


----------



## beebul (Oct 23, 2002)

Anyone know if the Woolworths Worth It Freeview box will work...? I have this STB but I can't get the code to work for it anywhere!

Otherwise can anyone recommend a STB that is cheap but works (with codes available) because mine has died and that Philips is out of stock at all Argos...

Actually that Philips is available from Tescos.

Anyone know what code it requires?

Thanks


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

threadkiller said:


> My Thompson 1000 blew up today, had a Logik box in the cupboard bought last year, only 3 codes in the TiVo but it worked


Hi I have a Logik freeview box but can't seem to get it working. Can you help at all?


----------

